# Greetings From Wisconsin



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the board! Love all your critters! The kitty on the bags is adorable, and I don't even like cats! LOL 

Sorry to sound harsh but I really hope that those ponies aren't turned out with the halters all the time, the little brown has some pretty bad halter marks on him!


----------



## alexOATH (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh don't worry I strongly disagree with turning the horses out with halters at night. Its just not wise, they can get caught on too many things. 

He was left out with his halter on for the summer because he was not very trusting of people and next to impossible to catch without one, but I worked with him all of summer 2007 and he doesn't need it on anymore and doesn't wear one in the pasture.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Right on so glad to hear! I have seen horses die from halters being left on and my sister and I literally and to cut a halter out of a horses face one time (not our horse) The poor guy couldn't even open his mouth wide enough to eat properly.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wanted to say my grandparents live near you, I was born and raised in Waukesha, WI! 

Welcome!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Whoop! More Wisconsinites! Hahaha welcome to the Horse Forum!!


----------



## fadedoak (Jun 1, 2009)

Howdy, Your fairly close to me (while I am in school) at UWSP. I worked with Icelandics for numerous years while I taught Therapy riding, and (still) love them with all my heart, especially that Tolt!


----------

